# 13 week old peeing in kennel



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

My 13 week old puppy will not quit peeing in her kennel. I got her at 6 weeks old (yes I know that's very young) from the Humane Society. She is doing AWESOME with potty training, with an accident only every 2-3 days. I know that she can hold it because she goes through the night without a problem. Mostly it happens when I get home from being gone and she hears me come in the door - she'll pee before I even have a chance to let her out. Sometimes she just pees in it out of nowhere though - she does not even whine. I clean it with vinegar every time. It just does not seem to bother her. She destroys anything I put in there to soak it up, and I've tried to make the crate smaller, but she destroys that too. I feed her by dumping her food on the floor of the crate. I know that at the shelter her and her litter mates just peed right where they were, but her brother (who lives with a friend) has no issue with peeing in his kennel. I'm at a loss for what to do! I feel like this is the biggest obstacle in the way of potty training.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, I have little advice, but I did want to welcome you to the forum. Possibly have her checked for a urinary infection by your vet. I have seen other threads on the forum where potty training has been interrupted by a UTI. 

Also, we aways enjoy puppy pictures.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

First, quit dumping her food on the floor of the crate. Would you want to eat that way?
Second, clean up the mess with something like Nature's Miracle
Third, she's peeing when you get home because she's excited
Fourth, start taking her out every 20 minutes or so and have a party when she goes outside
Fifth, she's doing well. She's not doing awesome. Awesome is not an an adverb. (Sorry, pet peeve)
Sixth, going through the night is not the same as going through the day. 

She's a baby. She'll get it. Just keep working with her and you'll get past this bump.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Welcome....you will get lots of advise here...some not so tenderly.....some sent as support for our mutual love of Golden's...

I agree generally with laprincessa...except for her 'grammar' issues..REALLY...?

I would get her a kennel that has just enough room for the dog to turnaround. Or you can get a metal cage divider with larger kennels that can be moved as the dog grows. The reason I say this is that a dogs natural instinct to not pee where they sleep may be all you need...that may work..

Another thought, how long is the puppy alone before you come home daily. You might consider having someone come in and take her out midway through your time away for a while...

if not back to plan B...patients and consistency!


----------



## Leslie B (Mar 17, 2011)

Common problem for many puppies at this stage. The peeing when you walk in the door is due to excitment. While it seems contrary, you need to wait to take her out of the crate until she calms down. Even 5 or 10 minutes can help. If she learns that you walking in the door does NOT equal getting out then she will be calm enough to hold it. 

Get the right sized crate for her and do not put any material in the crate to soak up the pee. Hard plastic tray will help to discourage any peeing, especially if she has to stand in it for a while.

Use a bowl and do not throw food on the floor of her crate. No matter how well you clean, her food will still have some pee on it and that will cause her health problems.

When puppies are awake and active they pee every 30 to 45 minutes so beat her to the punch and take her outside every 30 minutes. If you cannot watch her then put her in the crate even if you are home.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Leslie...really good stuff in you comments.....!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

goldlover68 said:


> Welcome....you will get lots of advise here...some not so tenderly.....some sent as support for our mutual love of Golden's...
> 
> I agree generally with laprincessa...except for her 'grammar' issues..REALLY...?
> 
> ...


It was late, I was cranky, and it's a pet peeve - the word is overused and overused incorrectly. My first degree is in English and at times I just can't help myself.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

laprincessa said:


> It was late, I was cranky, and it's a pet peeve - the word is overused and overused incorrectly. My first degree is in English and at times I just can't help myself.



Ha, Ha, Ha,....I knew you were an English practitioner /teacher....OMG

When I was in school that was my worst subject...still is!

Fortunately, I married an A student in English and Grammar...otherwise I would not of made it through Grad School.....! :doh:

God Bless English Teachers.....


----------

